# Circle cutting jig



## Woodified (Apr 21, 2021)

I made this simple circle cutting jig with some scrap plywood. I needed an 8 inch wood circle for a lamp base. This jig was really easy to make and use. I got a perfect circle for my project.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing,


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum AJ. Where about in Canada are you.


----------



## Woodified (Apr 21, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks Ross


----------



## Woodified (Apr 21, 2021)

MYB506 said:


> Welcome to the forum AJ. Where about in Canada are you.


Thanks MYB506. I'm in NS. Where are you?


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Woodified said:


> Thanks MYB506. I'm in NS. Where are you?


I'm close, I'm in Fredericton.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Woodified said:


> I made this simple circle cutting jig with some scrap plywood. I needed an 8 inch wood circle for a lamp base. This jig was really easy to make and use. I got a perfect circle for my project.


Welcome... Do you have a picture you can share?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and SNAP!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Late forum member and good friend Bob Jurgens,( Bobj3) came up with a better version, instead of fitting the router to the jig, a template guide was fitted to the router and the hole in the jig was the same diameter, otherwise they were the same. It was just a case of sitting the router on the jig. Bob was very clever and would think outside of the box. His premature death was a big loss for the forum and is sadly missed.


----------

